

Ask HN: What are some open source Python Projects I can learn from? - rockarage


======
proxwell
I'd recommend the Plone CMS as a starting point into learning Python. You get
a full-featured CMS that you can use from day one for lots of common use
cases. With Plone, you have an application that you can take apart to see
examples of mature Python development processes. You can also learn just the
aspects that are useful to you at a given point in time. Plone has a community
that is very friendly, mature, and open to newbies. This makes it a lot easier
to get your bearings and get help when you need it. It's also welcome
community if you're looking to make your first contributions to Open Source.

Personally, Plone was my first experience in programming with Python. In 2003
I was working as an environmental consultant and started experimenting with
Zope and Plone to build knowledge management apps for my clients. In 2004, I
made the jump to being a Plone developer full-time and have never looked back.
I've found it to be an outstanding platform and have landed clients including
US federal agencies, EU government ministries, Fortune 500 companies, and
major universities.

Since learning Plone, I've worked with a number of other Python frameworks
including Twisted, Pyramid, and Django as well as a couple of Rails projects.
Much of what I've learned via Plone gave me a good foundation for working with
these other tools. Somehow, I always keep coming back to Plone. It's a great
platform for secure, large-scale content-intensive sites and the market for
skilled developers is very favorable relative to other frameworks.

------
arctangent
Previously: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=327710>

I'd recommend reading the Django source. I use the framework every day and it
seems well put together :-)

~~~
rockarage
Thanks for the link and the recommendation. Since the previous post is almost
3 years old I will to learn about more recently started open source python
projects, specifically anything with social sharing.

------
cpeterso
Mercurial is well-written Python project:

<http://selenic.com/hg>

